# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.84.0 - Huawei, Pantech

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.84.0 - Huawei, Pantech*  *Added via JTAG connection: 
- support* *Huawei U8651T (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support* *T-Mobile Prism  (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support* *Pantech P9070  (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي فيصل عالمتابعة

----------


## aymin

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------

